# La 'u' in gi(u)oco, usign(u)olo, sonare, muovere



## Syzygy

Ciao,
dopo aver letto le voci nel DOP ho capito che la 'u' di 'giuoco' ed 'usignuolo' viene scritta/pronunciata solo nella letteratura e che è preferibile usarli soltanto per sillabe toniche dei verbi 'sonare' e 'muovere'. Potete confermare che c'è una tendenza ad omettere queste 'u' nella lingua parlata? Vuol dire che ormai si dovrebbe scrivere anche 'aiola', per esempio?
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Blackman

Non so se esista una regola, ma gli esempi da te riportati funzionano ognuno in modo diverso. Mentre _giuoco e usignuolo_ hanno un suono arcaico, aiuola, suonare e muovere appaiono come le versioni moderne di _aiola_, _sonare_ e _movere_.

_Giuoco_ permane, per quanto mi sovvenga, solo in nell'acronimo della FIGC, Federazione Italiana Giuoco Calcio.


----------



## Syzygy

Grazie per la risposta interessante. Adesso ho trovato che anche il Garzanti dice che "sonare" con la forma "so-" quando è sillaba atona è meglio che "suonare" e "suo-". Allora, immagino che si riferisce solo all'uso scritto, vero? Il che mi pare un po' strano perché dice esplicitamente
[_io suòno_, pop. o lett. _sòno ecc_. ; in tutta la coniugazione, _-uò-_ in posizione tonica (pop. o lett. _-ò-_), -_o-_ meglio che _-uo-_ se atono]​e pensavo che "pop." si riferisse alla lingua parlata, ma forse è solo usato regionalmente così.


----------



## franz rod

"Uo" è un dittongo mobile; se la sillaba è accentata dovrebbe rimanere uguale, in caso contrario la "u" dovrebbe sparire.  Proprio per questo il verbo "sonare" dovrebbe essere: io suono, tu suoni, egli suona, noi soniamo, voi sonate, essi suonano.  La cosa strana è che con alcuni verbi questa regola è seguita sia con il dittongo mobile "uo"(ad esempio "morire": io muoio, tu muori, egli muore, noi moriamo, ...) che con quello "ie" (vedi "sedersi": io mi siedo, tu ti siedi, egli si siede, noi ci sediamo, ...), con altri erroneamente no.
Anche i sostantivi dovrebbero sottostare a questa regola: vedi ad esempio uomo (omino, ometto) o uovo (ovetto, ovale).


----------



## infinite sadness

Syzygy said:


> Grazie per la risposta interessante. Adesso ho trovato che anche il Garzanti dice che "sonare" con la forma "so-" quando è sillaba atona è meglio che "suonare" e "suo-". Allora, immagino che si riferisce solo all'uso scritto, vero? Il che mi pare un po' strano perché dice esplicitamente[_io suòno_, pop. o lett. _sòno ecc_. ; in tutta la coniugazione, _-uò-_ in posizione tonica (pop. o lett. _-ò-_), -_o-_ meglio che _-uo-_ se atono]​e pensavo che "pop." si riferisse alla lingua parlata, ma forse è solo usato regionalmente così.


A me sembra che "sonare" senza u, più che popolare sia dialettale, a parte l'uso arcaico o letterario. Io sono, tu soni, egli sona... non credo possa considerarsi italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> A me sembra che "sonare" senza u, più che popolare sia dialettale, a parte l'uso arcaico o letterario. Io sono, tu soni, egli sona... non credo possa considerarsi italiano.



Non so se é cosí, ma ho un'impressione che geneneralmente i verbi in _-are _hanno la tendenza di diventare del tutto regolari, per cui _suonáre, suonáte, suoniámo..., tuonáre, tuonáte ..._ (esempi con il dittongo _-ie-_ atono non mi vengono in mente - sarebbe interessante sapere se ci sono)


----------



## federicoft

Syzygy said:


> e pensavo che "pop." si riferisse alla lingua parlata, ma forse è solo usato regionalmente così.



"Pop." si riferisce ai registri più bassi della lingua parlata, non a quelli neutri.

In italiano parlato neutro, ma anche largamente in quello scritto, i verbi 'suonare' e 'muovere' si sono lessicalizzati con il dittongo -uo- in tutta la coniugazione, anche sulle sillabe atone. Le voci senza dittongo oggi sono considerate o arcaiche, o letterarie, o popolari. Il fatto che una voce possa essere considerata sia appartenente ai registri più elevati dello scritto sia a quelli più bassi del parlato credo possa generare qualche confusione, ma pensandoci è un'occorrenza piuttosto comune in italiano.


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto. Penso che questo sia dovuto al fatto che i dialetti e le parlate vernacolari sono rimasti più aderenti al latino parlato medievale, e allo stesso tempo i latinismi sono considerati come segni di elevazione culturale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Da noi diciamo "un ovo", ma "due uova". E la responsabilità non è del dialetto, dove "uovo" e "uova" hanno pronuncia identica. 
Se qualcuno dice "aiola" viene guardato male. 
D'altra parte, quelli anzianotti tenderebbero a dire "meco", "teco", "seco", ecc., ma se ne astengono, sempre per la paura del rogo.
GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Invece da noi si dice "un uovu" e "du ova", cioè esattamente al contrario di voi del nord.


----------



## Blackman

Da noi _unu ou, duos ooso_.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Invece da noi si dice "un uovu" e "du ova", cioè esattamente al contrario di voi del nord.



Come si dice da voi "tre uova" e "un paio di uova" ?


----------



## infinite sadness

"tri ova", "na para ri ova"


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> "tri ova", "na para ri ova"



Bello e interessante. Non sono le vocali finali di d*u*, tr_*e*_, r_*i*_... che "inibiscono" il dittongo _*uo*_? 

(la pronucia _duuova_, _triuova, ...riuova _risulterebbe in un trittongo non molto comodo da pronunciare ...)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Vorrei chiarire a tutti, specialmente a Francis, che gli esempi d'uso linguistico della mia parlata riguardano l'italiano, non i "dialetti", come invece si potrebbere evincere dal prosieguo del thread.
Tanti saluti.
GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Quindi tu sostieni che "un ovo" è italiano?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

No infinite, non mi stavo ponendo il problema della correttezza di "ovo" in italiano. Stavo solo cercando di chiarire che, dalle mie parti, si dice "ovo" e "uova" quando parliamo/crediamo di parlare in italiano. In dialetto diciamo in entrambi i casi "oov", con le "o" chiuse (scusa mi manca l'accento acuto per la "o")
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Ho capito. 
Ricambio.
FF


----------



## bo-marco

A proposito di *ÓV* (uovo): la pronuncia della *V* mi pare si discosti dai suoni classici di *V* e *F* ma sia piuttosto una via di mezzo fra le due: me lo conferma?


----------



## infinite sadness

Chi io? non credo di essere la persona più adatta, io di fonetica no capisco nulla o quasi.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

bo-marco,
credo che tu ti stia rivolgendo a me. 
Hai ragione, avrei voluto fare una trascrizione fonetica giusta, ma mi sono accontentato di una sottospecie di trascrizione fonematica; per giunta non avendo a disposizione i simboli fonetici dell'IPA, ho lasciato correre.
Dunque, chi dise /oov/ (con le "o" chiuse": ne ho messe due per indicare la lunghezza) è convinto di pronunciare una "v" a fine parola. In realtà, quando la parola è isolata da un contesto o è l'ultima di un enunciato, succede alla "v" quello che succede in altre lingue (tedesco, russo) ai foni sonori: diventano tutti sordi. Non posso portarti gli esempi dalle lingue citate perché mi verrebbe annullato il post.
Quanto a /oov/ ad ogni modo, lo pronunciamo, pur senza esserne consapevoli, /oof/, come hai ben detto tu.
Saluti.
GS
PS E' un vero peccato però che non si possano fare paralleli e confronti fra lingue anche parlando di problemi dell'italiano--o dei dialetti. Sarebbe molto utile in certi casi, addirittura fecondo.


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... E' un vero peccato però che non si possano fare paralleli e confronti fra lingue anche parlando di problemi dell'italiano--o dei dialetti. Sarebbe molto utile in certi casi, addirittura fecondo.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## bo-marco

Però non mi sembra proprio una *F* altrimenti il suono assomiglierebbe all'inglese *OF*.
A me sembra che le labbra facciano il movimento come per pronunciare *V* ma poi alla fine si ha un soffio fra i denti e quindi la *V* tende ad assumere un suono simile a *F*.
Non so però se è proprio simile a quanto avviene per il tedesco (*V*ettel = *F*ettel)...


----------



## catrafuse

Anche in  friulano  tutte le consonanti finali diventano sorde, quindi ovu(m)    	 	 	 	 	 > uv   > ûf, ma il modo e il punto di articolazione dei foni  /f/ e /v/   sono  identici   (fricativa labiodentale),  la differenza è data solo dalla sonorità di /v/;  in altre  parole  quando  pronunciamo /v/ le corde vocali vibrano, quando  pronunciamo /f/ no.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro bo,
non potrebbe mai assomigliare al suono finale dell'inglese OF, che è invece /v/.
Quando poi porti (molto temerariamente, va detto) l'esempio del tedesco, mostri la desonorizzazione della prima consonante, ma questo non ha nulla a che fare con quello di cui stiamo parlando: la "lettera" V in tedesco di norma si pronuncia /f/.
Quello cui io mi riferivo è la desonorizzazione dell'*ultima* consonante:und /unt/.
Saluti cari.
GS
PS Se è andata bene a te, spero di avere altrettanta fortuna


----------

